# English Cheddar Cheese in Turin?



## rlong

Hi all,

Anybody know where on earth you might find English cheddar cheese in Turin? I have been looking and while I have found a massive selection, of Italian and French cheese, no decent English cheddar!

Any help or points in the right direction would be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Lidl's have an English week this week and have some great Cheddar cheese. The promo started on Monday (I think) but it had already sold out in my local branch when I got there on Monday afternoon! You may still be lucky though......


----------



## sim0670

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Lidl's have an English week this week and have some great Cheddar cheese. The promo started on Monday (I think) but it had already sold out in my local branch when I got there on Monday afternoon! You may still be lucky though......


I will take a look, it will make a change from melting mozzarella on my jacket spud, and i feel some cheese on toast coming on too. 

The lidl's baked beans aren't too bad either, its not heinz but beggars can't be choosers! They sell heinz beans in Panorama for nearly 3€ a tin. Omg! Not much import tax on that then. But its strange how malt whiskey is cheaper in Italy than it is in Asda in the UK? How does that work?

Every now and then you have to do the english thing, just to remind yourself.!


----------



## Gioppino

rlong said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anybody know where on earth you might find English cheddar cheese in Turin? I have been looking and while I have found a massive selection, of Italian and French cheese, no decent English cheddar!
> 
> Any help or points in the right direction would be gratefully appreciated!


I mean, are you serious? How on earth do you expect to find English cheddar in a country so proud of their own food? Can you order it from the UK?


----------



## redbear76

rlong said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anybody know where on earth you might find English cheddar cheese in Turin? I have been looking and while I have found a massive selection, of Italian and French cheese, no decent English cheddar!
> 
> Any help or points in the right direction would be gratefully appreciated!


I know it's an old post, but if you are still interested in Cheddar you can find it in Eataly, not all. I found it at Lingotto store. I hope it helps.

byez!


----------



## Crabtree

As a substitute you can use a hard cheese called Pieve but really.....


----------



## Mozella

Try Bra Duro as a substitute. It doesn't quite have the zing of a good cheddar but it's pretty good and has good melting properties. It's made not far from you in Bra, so I suspect you can find it in Torino.


----------



## Shiraly07

Gee I have had English cheddar

and i think if you are in a wondrous place like the north of Italy and want cheddar cheese--you don't deserve to be in northern Italy

you are bless with some of the best foods not eh planet--cheddar cheese was one of the worst i ever ate


----------



## schafferde

You can order it from Richmond's English shop in Viareggio. Check for them on Facebook


----------



## Charliefarlie1

IPer familia, on the deli


----------

